# gundog training near London



## Fransan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi!
Im new here.

Im looking for people to train with. I live in Hampstead, London. I train my lab in gundog training, but its boring to train by myself..

some other here that trains gundogs? 

//Francisca


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I know someone who lives near Camden who has gundogs, I will ask him when I next contact him. Don't hold out much hope though as he comes to Sussex to train his dogs


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Are you a member of any clubs? 

URC Bucks hold training classes on the first Sunday in the month at Windsor Park. I am a member, but haven't since early summer as I train elsewhere on a Sunday morning, but looking at the membership list, there are some London members.


----------



## Fransan (Dec 8, 2008)

Do you know where in sussex hi train his dog? I was thinking of being a member of the labrador retriever club in kent, surrey and sussex.


----------



## Fransan (Dec 8, 2008)

Dundee said:


> Are you a member of any clubs?
> 
> URC Bucks hold training classes on the first Sunday in the month at Windsor Park. I am a member, but haven't since early summer as I train elsewhere on a Sunday morning, but looking at the membership list, there are some London members.


Hi
No im not a member in any club. But i would like to be. I would be nice meeting people that train there dogs. Here in the parks people have dogs more for just walking and not to train them. Or I just have meet the wrong people...

It would be great to have training friends that we can train with permanent with


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

I know of a quite good trainer at Petworth if you can't find anything through the Labs club


----------



## Fransan (Dec 8, 2008)

rona said:


> I know of a quite good trainer at Petworth if you can't find anything through the Labs club


Ok, can you tell me who or how to find?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Train That Dog - Dog training classes and behaviour counselling in West Sussex

These people use kind training methods, do be careful where you go as we have another trainer in this area that likes shock collars and using his boot


----------



## ElisabetB (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Fransan,
I'm in the same situation as you - we are about to adopt a Springer and live in London (Camden). I've been looking around online for gundog trainers in or around London, but found very little. 

Did you manage to find anyone somewhere? Did you find out more about the guy with gundogs in Camden (would of course be ideal for us as we are in Camden too!) ?

THanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Fransan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi elisabet
No I have not found anybody near here. But know Im a member of the URC and Labradorclub and train with them, really good. But if you want maybe we can train togheter


----------



## ElisabetB (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, I know, I've been having trouble finding any good alternatives too... There are a couple of trainers around the outskirts London, but no general training groups for Spaniels as such as far as I can find. It sure is hard endeavouring to be a good dog owner in London, isn't it? 

Anyway, we have a bit to go before we are able to start training - we are adopting a rescue Spaniel - but in the summer we should be ready to get going! We are very close to Hamsptead Heath, so meeting up there sounds like a great plan indeed. Why don't I get in touch with you nearer to the time?

Good luck in the meantime!


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Fransan said:


> Hi
> No im not a member in any club. But i would like to be. I would be nice meeting people that train there dogs. Here in the parks people have dogs more for just walking and not to train them. Or I just have meet the wrong people...
> 
> It would be great to have training friends that we can train with permanent with


I've got a working lab an a springer i live in surrey where are? if not to far from me i'd meet up with you if you want?


----------



## kenla210 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm having a similar issue, live in middlesex. Looked on gundog club website and nearest training classes are reading, and booked till June 
Will look at Windsor tho as quite close to me


----------



## Fransan (Dec 8, 2008)

christine c said:


> I've got a working lab an a springer i live in surrey where are? if not to far from me i'd meet up with you if you want?


Hi
Im in north London, Hampstead Heath. But i have a car and surrey is not far away. I go for training in the Windsor Park, its sooo lovely there!

yes maybe we could meet, would be nice!


----------



## ElisabetB (Feb 11, 2009)

I just had someone recommend me the Mid-Sussex Spaniel Club and The Chiltern Gundog Society. Do you guys know them? I've only checked their websites so far, so don't know how booked up they are. THey're also not exactly around the corner!

Having no car, it's bound to be tough for us, but at least we are close to Euston, Kings X and St Pancras stations... Would love to join you other London dwelling gundog people for walks this summer though!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

Mid Sussex spaniel club is supposed to be quite good and very friendly, have a look at them as they have training grounds spread across quite a distance. Years ago I went to one of their working tests held at Windsor


----------



## Fransan (Dec 8, 2008)

Im now a member of the UntiedRetrieverClub, the labradorclub kentsurreysussex and Im about to become a member of the southern eastern gundog society. And I train private for a very good trainer!

But I want to have friends to train with as well...


----------

